# Why such a bias?



## FryFish

Why are conservative or right wingers allowed to fling insults and troll without consequence while the same behavior from the left gets them banned and their posts deleted without warning?


----------



## Cubby

You're going to have to be more specific. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tacoma

I don't think he can be more specific without calling anyone out.

Edited for stupidity.


----------



## FryFish

Why does everyone think Im a she...


----------



## tacoma

Not everyone, just me.

That's the second time I did that.



Sorry.

Third times a charm!??!


----------



## unbelievable

I have a problem with people being "banned" for speaking their mind, regardless of their political leaning. I didn't give 31 years of my life defending freedom so folks could be censored. You have the right to speak your mind and you have the right to feel offended or outraged at the expressed thoughts of others.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

FryFish said:


> Why are conservative or right wingers allowed to fling insults and troll without consequence while the same behavior from the left gets them banned and their posts deleted without warning?


That's a pretty broad generalization since you generally don't know people's political leanings. Are you talking about one specific person?


----------



## FryFish

> That's a pretty broad generalization since you generally don't know people's political leanings. Are you talking about one specific person?


No it isnt and no Im not... It is very EASY to get a general sense of a persons political leanings based on how they post about a number of subjects. Its also very easy to see the bias in how punishment for offenses is doled out or not doled out.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

FryFish said:


> No it isnt and no Im not... It is very EASY to get a general sense of a persons political leanings based on how they post about a number of subjects. Its also very easy to see the bias in how punishment for offenses is doled out or not doled out.


Wow ... considering the content and subject matter of this site, I hardly believe there is a bias. 

What do I know though? I'm a conservative ... but I'm also for gay marriage, protecting the environment and supporting green industries, reforming corporate taxes among other ideas typically supported by progressives. I am also agnostic and think creation is a bunch of garbage ... I am a science guy. I've invested time and money to help build homes for the poor here in the US, Mexico and the DR; I donate time to the Junior Achievement League among other volunteer organizations to help the needy. Weird.


----------



## larry.gray

A whole lot of what determines who gets banned is based on who gets reported on.

Yeah, there is one conservative poster who needs a banning. (That from a right leaning guy.)

If you see something that is attacking somebody, hit the little red triangle







and report it.


----------



## EleGirl

FryFish said:


> Why are conservative or right wingers allowed to fling insults and troll without consequence while the same behavior from the left gets them banned and their posts deleted without warning?


I have no idea what poster you are talking about. So I cannot even read to find out what was said. 

I've seen people on both (or all) sides of the political spectrum insult and troll without consequences.


----------



## EleGirl

unbelievable said:


> I have a problem with people being "banned" for speaking their mind, regardless of their political leaning. I didn't give 31 years of my life defending freedom so folks could be censored. You have the right to speak your mind and you have the right to feel offended or outraged at the expressed thoughts of others.


What you fought for was the Constitution which limits the government's right to censor. 

This is a private forum. There is no government involvement here. The owners of private forums can ban anyone they want for any reason.

You also fought for the rights of people who own their own property (this forum is private property) and to use it and control it as they wish.

Anyone come into my home and say something that I disagree strongly with, they might just get thrown out on their ear. A college student of mine found this out when at the end of the semester she showed up with a gift and wanted to discuss how wonderful the KKK was. I guess she thought that having blue eyes and blond hair I might just join up. Instead she and her gift were shown the door. Same thing here on this forum. The owners can ban anyone they want.


----------



## EleGirl

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Wow ... considering the content and subject matter of this site, I hardly believe there is a bias.
> 
> What do I know though? I'm a conservative ... but I'm also for gay marriage, protecting the environment and supporting green industries, reforming corporate taxes among other ideas typically supported by progressives. I am also agnostic and think creation is a bunch of garbage ... I am a science guy. I've invested time and money to help build homes for the poor here in the US, Mexico and the DR; I donate time to the Junior Achievement League among other volunteer organizations to help the needy. Weird.


OMG, you are a conservative? How can that be? :rofl:

People try to label others ... right, left, conservative, liberal.. Why? Because when they can put someone in a box, then it's easy to dismiss them.


----------



## FryFish

Justsomeguywho... Im sorry to tell you this... but you are a moderate...


----------



## that_girl

I'm just me.

Conservative? Liberal? haha no.

Who was banned for their liberal views?  I am not sure.

I just don't like when people want to use religion to control the world.


----------



## anchorwatch

This thread reminded me of an incident the Mrs. had on line. She is an avid scrabble player . She plays competitively on line. She was accused by another anonymous player for cheating. When she replied that that was not the case, he berated her even more. At her suggestion that if he improved his skills he wouldn't be so frustrated, he went on a rant that included she was a right wing conservative and the ruination of the country. :scratchhead:

I guess it's all the way you view the world from your own lenses. lol

BTW, I'm fine with the way the owners and the mods enforce the site.


----------



## unbelievable

EleGirl said:


> What you fought for was the Constitution which limits the government's right to censor.
> 
> This is a private forum. There is no government involvement here. The owners of private forums can ban anyone they want for any reason.
> 
> You also fought for the rights of people who own their own property (this forum is private property) and to use it and control it as they wish.
> 
> Anyone come into my home and say something that I disagree strongly with, they might just get thrown out on their ear. A college student of mine found this out when at the end of the semester she showed up with a gift and wanted to discuss how wonderful the KKK was. I guess she thought that having blue eyes and blond hair I might just join up. Instead she and her gift were shown the door. Same thing here on this forum. The owners can ban anyone they want.


Technically, of course, you are correct. My country is a bit larger than the Constitution, though. If we presume to be the "land of the free and the home of the brave, etc", it follows we collectively believe in freedom. Censorship and intolerance of opinion from any quarter is incompatible with what we profess to believe. Your KKK student gave you the opportunity to engage her in debate. Perhaps you could have helped her find a better path. Now, she gets to just dismiss you as closed-minded and intolerant. The only discussion she is likely to get will be from those who have indoctrinated her. Being exposed to alternative or even offensive viewpoints won't hurt you. This kid is a student. She comes to college to learn. 
Our government, being representative, reflects the values of society. If we, as individuals, aren't tolerant of free speech, we won't long have a government that even pretends to be.


----------



## FryFish

I didnt say anyone was banned for having liberal views... I said the rules arent enforced indiscriminately. 

Try not to build any straw men.


----------



## EleGirl

unbelievable said:


> Technically, of course, you are correct. My country is a bit larger than the Constitution, though. If we presume to be the "land of the free and the home of the brave, etc", it follows we collectively believe in freedom. Censorship and intolerance of opinion from any quarter is incompatible with what we profess to believe. Your KKK student gave you the opportunity to engage her in debate. Perhaps you could have helped her find a better path. Now, she gets to just dismiss you as closed-minded and intolerant. The only discussion she is likely to get will be from those who have indoctrinated her. Being exposed to alternative or even offensive viewpoints won't hurt you. This kid is a student. She comes to college to learn.
> Our government, being representative, reflects the values of society. If we, as individuals, aren't tolerant of free speech, we won't long have a government that even pretends to be.


Did I say that I showed the KKK student the door before a discussion on the topic? Nope I did not say that.

We had a long discussion. She was not open minded enough to discuss anything with. It was when she started to call me names that I asked her to leave. I can usually discuss anything with anyone. But when the other person will not allow an opposing view, they start talking about their right to hurt others, and they start attacking me verbally on a personal level .. I’m done.

If this site allowed completely free speech, then they would allow people attacking and belittling others. They would allow people to take over threads with political agendas that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## EleGirl

FryFish said:


> I didnt say anyone was banned for having liberal views... I said the rules arent enforced indiscriminately.
> 
> Try not to build any straw men.


What thread is this all about? If we cannot check it out, then we don't know what we think about whatever happened.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I'm pro-club baby seals and not banned for it!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

FryFish said:


> Justsomeguywho... Im sorry to tell you this... but you are a moderate...


No, I am a fiscal conservative with some moderate views on social issues. My point is that people too easily put labels on people and then make assumptions about them. I am a free thinking individual.


----------



## Almostrecovered

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> No, I am a fiscal conservative with some moderate views on social issues. My point is that people too easily put labels on people and then make assumptions about them. I am a free thinking individual.


Communist!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Almostrecovered said:


> Communist!!


lol!


----------



## Conrad

almostrecovered said:


> communist!!


This!!!


----------



## unbelievable

EleGirl said:


> Did I say that I showed the KKK student the door before a discussion on the topic? Nope I did not say that.
> 
> We had a long discussion. She was not open minded enough to discuss anything with. It was when she started to call me names that I asked her to leave. I can usually discuss anything with anyone. But when the other person will not allow an opposing view, they start talking about their right to hurt others, and they start attacking me verbally on a personal level .. I’m done.
> 
> If this site allowed completely free speech, then they would allow people attacking and belittling others. They would allow people to take over threads with political agendas that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.


I stand corrected. Your previous post mentioned the student "wanted" to discuss whatever and was shown the door. You apparently did actually discuss matters. I break it off, too, when the name-calling begins. You can't have a meaningful debate with a drunk, a druggie, or a screaming idiot, so attempting to do so would be a poor use of your time.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Conrad said:


> this!!!



Nazi!!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Almostrecovered said:


> Nazi!!!


Comrade, I am not a Nazi


----------



## Almostrecovered

I was referring to conrad, have you read his posts?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Kidding!!


----------



## FryFish

> What thread is this all about? If we cannot check it out, then we don't know what we think about whatever happened.


A number of threads... If it was not a pattern I would not have posted my observation...

right wingers are warned or their threads are simply closed when they get out of line while left wingers are banned without notice or explanation.


And its all fine and good to recognize that nobody fits perfectly into any one box... but lets not pretend the labels arent meaningful just so we can all feel special...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

FryFish said:


> A number of threads... If it was not a pattern I would not have posted my observation...
> 
> right wingers are warned or their threads are simply closed when they get out of line while left wingers are banned without notice or explanation.
> 
> 
> And its all fine and good to recognize that nobody fits perfectly into any one box... but lets not pretend the labels arent meaningful just so we can all feel special...


Has nothing to do with feeling special.

If I said I was conservative (without context) what are some of the things I might hear:

I watch Fox News and am duped by them.
I hate the poor.
I am racist
I would not vote for Obama because he is black.
I hate women.
I want to take away women's rights.
I kiss at the feet of the wealthy.
I believe corporations are more important than people.
I am Christian
I believe in Creation
I don't care about the environment
I cannot think for myself
I hang on Rush's every word.

Those are the things, among many others that many people would assume and say about me. Pretty much any political article on the internet generates that kind of labeling.

I am a conservative and none of those things apply to me.

It has nothing to do with feeling special, it has to do with the wrongheaded nature of labeling.


----------



## I got this

Someone needs a hug


----------



## Adex

FryFish said:


> Why are conservative or right wingers allowed to fling insults and troll without consequence while the same behavior from the left gets them banned and their posts deleted without warning?


Well, I think it's more whatever the moderators don't like. My views on alpha and women being beta are conservative and it causes me to get banned often.


----------



## Amplexor

FryFish said:


> A number of threads... If it was not a pattern I would not have posted my observation...
> 
> right wingers are warned or their threads are simply closed when they get out of line while left wingers are banned without notice or explanation.


I'll call the bull**** flag on this right here and now. If you are referring to your two bans, both were for disrespectful comments to the OP of threads involving marital issues and not any political discussions at all. I would point out to you the number 2. Clear enough?

As far as the liberal vs. conservative threads, well when you've been a mod long enough you realize these will go in circles forever so the only thing I really care about is that it remains civil. Your statements are bogus.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## FryFish

> I'll call the bull**** flag on this right here and now. If you are referring to your two bans, both were for disrespectful comments to the OP of threads involving marital issues and not any political discussions at all. I would point out to you the number 2. Clear enough?


I wasnt referring to my bans at all. If I was this would have all been in a pm... And I got a different answer from the site owner about my second ban than the one you just gave, maybe look into it before posting non-sense. Maybe when banning people in the future, give them a clear explanation for WHY they have been banned...



> As far as the liberal vs. conservative threads, well when you've been a mod long enough you realize these will go in circles forever so the only thing I really care about is that it remains civil. Your statements are bogus.


If my statements werent true then there would be at least 3 more people who should have been banned for disrespectful, uncivil behavior last week.


----------



## FryFish

> I am a conservative and none of those things apply to me.
> 
> It has nothing to do with feeling special, it has to do with the wrongheaded nature of labeling.


Like I said, you are a moderate...


----------



## Amplexor

FryFish said:


> If my statements werent true then there would be at least 3 more people who should have been banned for disrespectful, uncivil behavior last week.


Use the report feature. And yes I did see yours from the 13th and 15th. None warranted action.


----------



## FryFish

The same kind of **** that I reported got other people banned...

Maybe it depends on the mod.


----------



## Chris H.

Looks like the TAM member relocation program struck again. Poor guy.


----------

